# Youth Turkey Season 2022



## joekacz

Good luck and stay safe to all of the youth hunters and their mentors…have a fun time


----------



## DL07

Thanks! Good luck to anyone else the heads out. We have to miss tomorrow morning but will be out early afternoon and Sunday.


----------



## Southernsaug

Not youth hunting But guiding for a wheeling sportsmen/wounded warrior hunt the next two days. Everyone be safe.


----------



## Carpn

Good luck everyone .


----------



## joekacz

Hopefully gonna see some pics posted and great stories…always nice to see those big smiles…or about the ones that “got away “…it’s all good 😊


----------



## DHower08

Leaving the house in 20 min. Sky looks like it's trying to clear up a little bit and light wind. After the rain tonight they should hit the fields right away


----------



## Carpn

Got one strutting with hens 125 yds away. Gobbled good in the tree . Flew down early . Quit gobbling when hens pitched to him . 

Just gotta sit here and watch the show and see how it plays out


----------



## Muddy

Good luck guys. I’m going to try to get out tomorrow.


----------



## Carpn

Bird went the other way . We're gonna head back out this evening at about 4 to try for some birds we've been scouting . They roost deep in a neighboring property so a morning hunt wouldnt of worked . But they roll thru most evenings on their way back to roost .

3 of my friends kids killed birds this morning .


----------



## Southernsaug

It sucked where I was with my wounded warrior. Never heard or seen anything


----------



## Muddy

I seem to hear way more birds when the weather is sunny and warming through the day or warm overcast days. Maybe it’s all in my head, but I just never seem to do much good on cold, wet, and crappy days. But you never know with turkeys, it can happen anytime.


----------



## DHower08

Heard 12 different birds at first spot this morning. 5 big toms stayed on the neighbors hillside could watch them plain as day with the woods not being green yet. They had hens so would not come in at all. 

Rode by second farm seen a couple big strutters and Jake's in the field with a few hens. After working the birds for an hour or so called a hen in she came by at 5 yards and started circling back towards the toms that now started to leave the field and make their way up the spoil bank. I like to hunt aggressive so as soon as the hen was out of sight we started sneaking the way she went. Popped over a spoil bank and theirs 5 toms strutting anywhere from 20 to 40 yards away with the hens. Got a shot at one 20 yards away and he folded, never moved an inch till we picked him up then he went to flopping for a minute. Quick snap of the neck and he was finished. That was my boys first bird not being in a blind. He shot it kneeling on both knees freehand. He told me I'm never hunting out of a blind again! He's 10 and that's his 4th gobbler. Now he knows why I love to spot and stalk turkeys. It's the ultimate rush. 

I told him he's going to start taking me soon. He shot it with his new gun that he saved his money to buy on his own. Savage 301 20 gauge with tru-glo red dot. Carlson's long bear xr .565 choke tube and long beard XR 5 shot. 

9" beard 3/4 and 7/8 spurs 19.75#


----------



## Moo Juice

DHower08 said:


> Heard 12 different birds at first spot this morning. 5 big toms stayed on the neighbors hillside could watch them plain as day with the woods not being green yet. They had hens so would not come in at all.
> 
> Rode by second farm seen a couple big strutters and Jake's in the field with a few hens. After working the birds for an hour or so called a hen in she came by at 5 yards and started circling back towards the toms that now started to leave the field and make their way up the spoil bank. I like to hunt aggressive so as soon as the hen was out of sight we started sneaking the way she went. Popped over a spoil bank and theirs 5 toms strutting anywhere from 20 to 40 yards away with the hens. Got a shot at one 20 yards away and he folded, never moved an inch till we picked him up then he went to flopping for a minute. Quick snap of the neck and he was finished. That was my boys first bird not being in a blind. He shot it kneeling on both knees freehand. He told me I'm never hunting out of a blind again! He's 10 and that's his 4th gobbler. Now he knows why I love to spot and stalk turkeys. It's the ultimate rush.
> 
> I told him he's going to start taking me soon. He shot it with his new gun that he saved his money to buy on his own. Savage 301 20 gauge with tru-glo red dot. Carlson's long bear xr .565 choke tube and long beard XR 5 shot.
> 
> 9" beard 3/4 and 7/8 spurs 19.75#
> View attachment 486411
> View attachment 486412


Tell that young man, congratulations! Great job!


----------



## joekacz

Congrats!! That’s a dandy…seems to have a bit of a 90* bent neck…LOL


----------



## DHower08

joekacz said:


> Congrats!! That’s a dandy…seems to have a bit of a 90* bent neck…LOL


Yeah I gave him a little adjustment when he didn't want to sit still


----------



## bobk

DHower08 said:


> Yeah I gave him a little adjustment when he didn't want to sit still


Chiropractor you are not😁. Congratulations on the hunt. That’s a nice gobbler.


----------



## fireline

Great story, congratulations to both of you.


----------



## Drakesdown

Awesome job! Great reading!


----------



## Muddy

Good deal, congrats!


----------



## DHower08

Thanks everyone. Hope to see some more pics on here tomorrow. As far as I'm concerned my season is complete


----------



## fastwater

Memories made that will never fade.
Congrats to you both!


----------



## Carpn

We set up above him today . Opposite side as yesterday . He gobbled a bunch in the tree . Flew down about 638 . Gobbled a handful of times on the ground . Then once hens started flying down he shut up . 

We're just waiting patiently now hoping he works towards us .


----------



## Moo Juice

We had one gobbling across the street. Now he's gone silent.


----------



## DHower08

Perfect morning out good luck everyone


----------



## Moo Juice

Turkeys 2, farm boys nothin. But we did find these.








The matching pair weren't 20 feet apart. The other appears to be from last year.


----------



## Muddy

We had several birds gobbling from the roost , but they were on the wrong side of the road. We couldn’t get them to come across the road. We moved on looking for other birds but never heard another gobble. We had to quit at noon to get Junior to a birthday party.


----------



## Carpn

Were having a tough go at it . The bird we tried the last 2 morning will gobble a couple times on the ground but once the hens fly down he never gobbled again . We tried setting on the opposite side from yesterday but he must be breaking off the gas line before he tops the hill . 

Last evening we sat on birds that I watched do exactly the same thing Weds , Thurs and Fri evening and they no showed . 
So evidently they got buggered up at some e point yesterday . Gonna try again there tonight and see what happens .


----------



## floater99

Nothing like a little nap in the turkey woods Good luck keep at it


----------



## Moo Juice

No kidding. We got up at 2 this morning to get the milking done and get to Carroll county by daybreak.😴


----------



## DL07

My son was able to get it done this afternoon. He scored on his first bird. He made an awesome 28 yard shot with his .410.


----------



## fireline

Great job, nice bird


----------



## Moo Juice

Awesome! Congrats! That thing is as big as him!


----------



## DL07

Thanks guys! It was very comical watching him to try and carry his bird out of the woods.


----------



## fastwater

Those will be some great pics for that young man to one day look back on.
Congrats to you both on an excellent bird.


----------



## joekacz

DL07 said:


> View attachment 486485
> 
> View attachment 486486
> 
> View attachment 486484
> 
> My son was able to get it done this afternoon. He scored on his first bird. He made an awesome 28 yard shot with his .410.


A “jake“ carrying a jake…what a wonderful pic and memory…way to go…congrats!!


----------



## Muddy

Great pics, congrats!


----------



## Southernsaug

I guided for one of the Wheeling Sportsmen hunts this weekend and our only turkey killed was by a disabled youth who killed a jake on his first time hunting anything. It was a very heart warming thing to see him and his dad so excited. The weather was horrible for our hunt week end but that made it all worth it as everyone agreed that was the one hunter they were rooting for. My hunter and I just got wet and cold Saturday and yesterday we had a bird 80% in and a hen lights right beside us and leads him away....still fun.


----------



## Southernsaug

Southernsaug said:


> I guided for one of the Wheeling Sportsmen hunts this weekend and our only turkey killed was by a disabled youth who killed a jake on his first time hunting anything. It was a very heart warming thing to see him and his dad so excited. The weather was horrible for our hunt week end but that made it all worth it as everyone agreed that was the one hunter they were rooting for. My hunter and I just got wet and cold Saturday and yesterday we had a bird 80% in and a hen lights right beside us and leads him away....still fun.


I have an update- when I left the base camp two hunters were still out. Later a second hunter came in with a gobbler, he was a wounded warrior.


----------



## Alaskan20

Set up blind and decoys on ridge top at 6:00 only to have 2 Amish come thru on mountain bikes at 6:15. 10 minutes later 3 more came thru…. Could have kicked the decoys they were so close! Tried to keep my cool and tell my youth things will be ok. Heard a few distant gobbles but nothing close. At 6:40 my youth told me he heard a gobble. We made a couple soft yelps and 5 mins later a hen jake and longbeard made their way to the decoys. 18 yd shot with his new 12 ga he bought himself. Glad it all worked out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## one3

IMHO, there should be no youth season, to many adults take advantage of it. Or put a age limit on it.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

one3 said:


> IMHO, there should be no youth season, to many adults take advantage of it. Or put a age limit on it.


There is an age limit, that’s why they call it a youth season.


----------



## bobk

one3 said:


> IMHO, there should be no youth season, to many adults take advantage of it. Or put a age limit on it.


Start your own bitching thread then. This has been a great thread about youth turkey hunts.


----------



## DHower08

one3 said:


> IMHO, there should be no youth season, to many adults take advantage of it. Or put a age limit on it.


No matter the things in life someone will always take advantage of it. Me and you agree on alot of things but this I don't agree with you on. My son has had the opportunity to kill two amazing birds during youth hunts and I know many others as well. I think youth turkey season is perfect due to the fact that turkey hunting can be dangerous due to the fact of how Mobil you need to be and the birds are completely unmolested due to it being before regular season starts. We can't let one bad apple ruin the whole barrel


----------



## joekacz

one3 said:


> IMHO, there should be no youth season, to many adults take advantage of it. Or put a age limit on it.


If you know something then SAY SOMETHING…I WOULD…otherwise read all of the reports and look at the pics posted,all though not many this year,and you can see and read the enjoyment that both the hunter and the mentor are having and the “Wounded Warrior“ hunts with the “volunteers “ also…being 70 and until recent years I enjoyed the mentoring first hand for many years…wouldn’t trade it for the world…very memorable…it seems to be a group that has been against the youth season program since its inception and that’s a shame…the success rates are low and the memories are great…where is that hurting anyone??…I hope that this thread gets back on track to relive the experiences that the youth and wounded warriors had during their 2 day season…


----------



## Southernsaug

Most of the opposition I have seen and heard of against youth season is adults afraid some youth will kill "their turkey". Not directing it at any certain person, but over all it's a form of greed. I will confess there's a part of me that would like to see the birds left alone, but the greater good is the joy and fellowship. If our sport has a future their must be people doing it, the youth season is part of our insurance policy


----------



## Muddy

one3 said:


> IMHO, there should be no youth season, to many adults take advantage of it. Or put a age limit on it.


Well your wish has been granted. There is an age limit on all youth seasons.


----------



## Moo Juice

I don't know about hunting, I'm sure it happens but what I've witnessed is how some parents acted at the fishing derbies we used to go to. The parent did all the fishing and if the kid was allowed to hold the pole, he got yelled at or they grabbed it from them when there was a fish on. That kid will never want to do anything on their own or with their parents for that matter, ever. Nope. I have cherished each youth season with my kids. Deer and turkey alike. Harvest or not. Personally, I wouldn't mind if they extended it. And the wounded warrior hunts, great idea. When my kids are done with youth season, I would love to help other kids enjoy what we do.


----------



## garhtr

one3 said:


> IMHO, there should be no youth season, to many adults take advantage of it


That sure wouldn't be real fair for the majority of hunters that obey the regulations. 
I love the youth seasons and they sure better keep trying to recruit more youngsters---- somehow --- IMO
Good luck and good hunting !


----------



## Muddy

I don't do nearly as much hunting and fishing myself anymore. I mostly just take my kids and their friends out and help them. I usually leave my gun or rod at the house. I get a lot of enjoyment out watching and helping the kids. I feel sorry for people who can't find the enjoyment of taking a youth out hunting or fishing and has to complain about the youth seasons.


----------



## floater99

I say leave the youth season alone and continue it forever Guilty people always point the first finger If you are that weak of a hunter stay home and let the kids enjoy there time IMO


----------



## Kenlow1

He better be reading up on the regs since he seems to be misinformed? Hope you don't get a ticket for something you should know. I would never trade any of the memories that both my sons had when they killed their first turkey in the YOUTH season!!!


----------



## miked913

I've been very disappointed the last couple years with no youths to take out. There were no youth seasons when I was a youth, I'm sure my dad would have enjoyed doing that with me and having a spare minute or 2 for himself during the regular seasons. I have sat through the hunter ed course 7 times now once for myself and 6x with kids I've taken under my wing over the years. Once you needed a trapping ed certificate my dad became an instructor for a lot of years and I would always help out with those until he moved out of state. In my 40+ years of hunting memories the funny fails and 1st time triumphs with kids are some of the memories at the very top of my list! 

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## Alaskan20

one3 said:


> IMHO, there should be no youth season, to many adults take advantage of it. Or put a age limit on it.


The new hunters I have introduced and thr memories that have been made on these youth hunts are priceless. I enjoy these hunts WAY more than hunting myself. You obviously have never mentored a youth and shared the same experiences as I or you would have never made such a ignorant statement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redheads

Great job to everyone that was able to take out a youth.

I would eventually like to see where it is referred also as a mentored season and you can take out a person of any age that has not previously tagged a turkey. I know they started this on some controlled state hunts the last couple of years,i think it should now go statewide

We need to get as many sportsmen involved in hinting as we can





__





Youth Hunters Harvest 1,103 Wild Turkeys During Special Weekend


Ohio’s youth wild turkey hunters braved blustery spring weather with rain and snow showers to check 1,103 birds during the special hunting weekend on April 9-10, according to the Ohio Department of Natural Resources (ODNR) Division of Wildlife.




ohiodnr.gov


----------



## bobk

I look at the regular season as an opportunity to mentor as well. Some of my most memorable hunts have been with first time hunters who I was able to be with when they got their first bird. That first gobble to a new hunter is something to witness. Next on that list is my wife.


----------

